# Recovered perfectly from a 1 year blast cruise



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi everyone.

Over the course of about 1 year I did about 3 heavy cycles and some cruising. 
I did two cycles with Test and Tren, and one with Test, NPP, Masteron.

All my cycles involved Nandrolones.

Anyways, after discontinuing my last cruise which lasted for about 10 - 12 weeks, I decided no more. Time to give my body a rest.

I did a blast of HCG, 8 amps of 2000iu EOD a couple weeks before the esters cleared. Then I took a shot of GnRH at 100mcg. Then clomid at 100/100/50/50

I stopped taking Clomid 3 days ago. 

My test levels as of this morning was 815 pg/ml
My lipids are PERFECT. My kidneys are PERFECT. Everything is within perfect range. 

Now I will check out my levels again in 1 month to see if they hold.
I am so happy with my recovery, I can't believe I recovered from a 1 year blast cruise including 2 Tren cycles in just about 4-5 weeks with only losing about 5% overall gains. 

I think maybe the GnRH helped, but who knows....


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice brother, as a caution this doesn't always pan out for everyone like it did for you, but with so many great options available to all of us now compared from 5 years ago, more and more will be able to recover like the above.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 5, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Over the course of about 1 year I did about 3 heavy cycles and some cruising.
> I did two cycles with Test and Tren, and one with Test, NPP, Masteron.
> ...



Holy shit haha. 16,000iu of HCG, 100mcg trip and clomid. Good shit, gratz


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice!  I'm in my pct after a 8 month blast-cruise.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 5, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Very nice brother, as a caution this doesn't always pan out for everyone like it did for you, but with so many great options available to all of us now compared from 5 years ago, more and more will be able to recover like the above.



I couldn't agree more. I will never do a lengthy cycle like that again.
However, for those of you who have been on for a while and change your mind about staying on forever, there may be hope even with heavier compounds like Tren.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 5, 2011)

Also just a few days after.stopping doesn't mean much. Give it like a month or more and get retested 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 5, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> Also just a few days after.stopping doesn't mean much. Give it like a month or more and get retested
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G



I get that it's better to have the test redone in about a month,
Which I plan to do. But I don't agree that it doesn't mean much.
Having test levels of 815 after a year of being on cycle is pretty good IMO.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Nov 5, 2011)

nice work man


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 5, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> I get that it's better to have the test redone in about a month,
> Which I plan to do. But I don't agree that it doesn't mean much.
> Having test levels of 815 after a year of being on cycle is pretty good IMO.




ya that is true..i suppose if in a month you crash, you could always try just using low dose clomid to keep your test levels up..but ya that is true..i will be curious to see what mine are in a month


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 5, 2011)

OP, thanks for taking the time to post this.  I'm cautiously optimistic from your results, but I would appreciate you posting your levels after at least another month of being off Of everything.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 5, 2011)

The Clomid is still active in your system. You tested a bit too early I'm afraid. The next set of labs will be a better indicator of recovery. Please let us know brother.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll test again in 30 days. I'll keep you all posted with my results.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 6, 2011)

Just had my blood drawn today, should have the results before the end of the day. 
I will keep you all posted


----------



## J.thom (Dec 6, 2011)

congrats man, hopefully it all works out


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't know how it is in USA, but here in Canada, we get our blood taken and once they test the levels they post the results online for you. So it cuts down the amount of time you have to wait for your results, in most cases you get it the same day, otherwise within 24 hours. I am hoping I will get my results today though. Thanks for the support!

Today I had these levels checked;

Total Testosterone
Estradiol
Progesterone
Prolactin
CBC
Sodium
Potassium
Creatinine
Glucose 
Cholesterol (HDL, LDL, Tryglicerides)
TSH


----------



## BigBird (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice job on recovery.  I just passed the 13 month mark of continual blasting (various cycles/comppounds throughout the 13 months).  I certainly hope to recovery similarly to you; that is, if I choose pct because there's a chance I may cruise.  Family trip to Russia next summer so I may cruise in January - March, then blast again until trip and finish on long ester test before bringing two weeks of just orals on trip.  Then, pct most likely after Russia.  Holy Shit - what lies ahead??!!  lol (kind of)...


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Dec 6, 2011)

Good luck, how old are you btw?  Sorry if you already posted but I kinda skimmed through


----------



## TBLAZIN (Dec 6, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Nice job on recovery.  I just passed the 13 month mark of continual blasting (various cycles/comppounds throughout the 13 months).  I certainly hope to recovery similarly to you; that is, if I choose pct because there's a chance I may cruise.  Family trip to Russia next summer so I may cruise in January - March, then blast again until trip and finish on long ester test before bringing two weeks of just orals on trip.  Then, pct most likely after Russia.  Holy Shit - what lies ahead??!!  lol (kind of)...



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 6, 2011)

I would love to see the results after 2 months....

Seems great man, truly not normal results if you somehow have 800 ng/dL as that is like 100mg or more of test /week equivalent. 

I would imagine it to be hopefully in the 400-500 range, even then not bad considering never coming off for so long.

-Matt


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 6, 2011)

Results are in;

Estradiol is 26.96 pg/mL
Prolactin is 14.2 ug/L
Testosterone is *417.86*ng/dL

Not as high as I was hoping, but I still feel pretty good in the gym.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 6, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Results are in;
> 
> Estradiol is 26.96 pg/mL
> Prolactin is 14.2 ug/L
> ...



I would say that is excellent, and they could improve over the next couple of months too.


----------



## pieguy (Dec 6, 2011)

Pretty good. Glad it worked out. Now it's time for some peptides


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 6, 2011)

Awesome!! Now get some peptides and let your body recover.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Dec 6, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Awesome!! Now get some peptides and let your body recover.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk



this


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm open to suggestions


----------



## FUZO (Dec 7, 2011)

how long have you been off and your test levels are at 815. If you have been of for just a few weeks just wait your test levels will be dropping like crazy.And you used nandrolone and tren. Yeah just give it some more time the drop will come and youe pecker will need a helping hand of viagra. And again how old are you


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 7, 2011)

It looks like he's been off for 10 weeks.


----------



## GMO (Dec 7, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Results are in;
> 
> Estradiol is 26.96 pg/mL
> Prolactin is 14.2 ug/L
> ...




Keep in mind that you are still recovering.  I would expect that number to increase within the next six months or so.  So far so good bro.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 7, 2011)

I did a 20 Week Blast. Got bloods done about 3 month after PCT. Was at 500+ a few month later they are not at 750+. 
Had a big issue with sex drive and erections the first few month after PCT....Nightmare !!


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 8, 2011)

Now he needs to test in another 8 weeks and see if it stabilized in the 400/range or decreased...if decreased, than its obvious the damage was done.

-Matt


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey everybody, I just had some blood work done yesterday and got my results. I think you might be pleasant surprised.

Testosterone 625 ng/dl
Estradiol 25 pg/ml

Not bad! I haven't had any blood work done in between though, but it looks like everything is normal and I haven't touch steroids since my 1 year blast cruise. I haven't done any anti-aromatase cycles, and no test booster cycles. Everything is 100% natural including without using supplements. The only difference is, that I keep my fat intake high because I believe fat intake helps your hormone production!

So my results are; I have recovered perfectly from a 1 year blast cruise


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 13, 2012)

chronicelite said:


> Hey everybody, I just had some blood work done yesterday and got my results. I think you might be pleasant surprised.
> 
> Testosterone 625 ng/dl
> Estradiol 25 pg/ml
> ...


  Thanks for the update.  That's a good number!  How old are you?  How well have you maintained that year of tren cycling and cruising gains while recovering?


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the update!  I've been wondering about how you recovered.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 13, 2012)

600+ test levels are damn good, after a year of cycling I'd be very pleased with that bro


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Jun 13, 2012)

Im really wondering about the GnRH?? could that have helped alot?


----------



## adamryi (Jun 13, 2012)

You have some great genetics my friend. And remember, not everyone recovers as well as he did so be careful people.


----------



## gm09 (Jun 13, 2012)

hows your physique after a 1 year blast and being off for so long? you manage to keep a good amount of results?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 13, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Thanks for the update.  That's a good number!  How old are you?  How well have you maintained that year of tren cycling and cruising gains while recovering?



This year I turned 30 years old. I have maintained actually very well, I'm a full time student, so I'll post some pictures when I get home.



exphys88 said:


> Thanks for the update!  I've been wondering about how you recovered.



Thanks!



Digitalash said:


> 600+ test levels are damn good, after a year of cycling I'd be very pleased with that bro



Thanks!



SteroidalGazelle said:


> Im really wondering about the GnRH?? could that have helped alot?



I am not sure, but I did use it and I don't think it could hurt to use it. It's cheap and you only need 1 dose.



adamryi said:


> You have some great genetics my friend. And remember, not everyone recovers as well as he did so be careful people.



This is possibly a reason why I attribute my recovery to GnRH and of course proper PCT.... Because I don't hear of people recovering like I did, but then again, I think most people who decide to do what I did, don't end up coming off. I don't think a lot of people decide to go all natty after doing a year long blast cruise. So I made this thread in case somebody else is is trying to decide if maybe they should attempt to recover their natty levels... or just stay on TRT.



gm09 said:


> hows your physique after a 1 year blast and being off for so long? you manage to keep a good amount of results?


 
Obviously after coming off of some of my bigger cycles like Tren and NPP, you will lose some gains and strength. About 30% loss of my gains was what I had, but once my Test levels got back up normal levels, I was actually able to gain about 15% out of the 30% lost. I think it had to do with the "muscle memory" even though it is a highly debated subject. It almost seems like my muscles were happy to get thrashed like they used to. 

One big difference though of being natty versus being on my blast cruise.... was that my diet needs to be spot on while natty, whereas when I was on Tren I ate everything and gained muscle while losing fat. 

My current weight is 240lbs at 11% body fat according to a DXA scan from Bodycomp Imaging which should be quite accurate. 

Benching 375lbs x 6 reps
Squatting 485lbs x 6 reps
Deadlifting 570lbs x 6 reps

Picture will come later tonight or tomorrow. Thanks for following my threads guys!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 13, 2012)

That's awesome, bro!  I don't have the will power to stop like you did ( I also definitely don't want to).  Amazing recovery nonetheless!  Are you done with AAS for good?


----------



## BP2000 (Jun 13, 2012)

Props for keeping us updated.


----------



## norcalmuscle (Jun 13, 2012)

What is gnrh??


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 14, 2012)

norcalmuscle said:


> What is gnrh??



Gonadotropin Releasing Hormone


----------

